# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Выставка в Ступино - 2019

## Илл

Друзья!

Приглашаем вас принять участие или посетить XIII международную выставку-конкурс стендовых моделей и военно-исторической миниатюры в Подмосковном Ступино! 
С 2007 года мы стараемся сделать наше мероприятие максимально удобным для гостей и участников. За минувшие годы Cтупинская выставка выросла от небольшого конкурса до полноценного международного мероприятия, пользующегося уважением не только российских моделистов, но и наших постоянных участников из других стран.

Выставка в Ступино это:
Участники из разных городов, регионов и стран!
Множество интересных моделей!
Презентации, демонстрации и мастер-классы!
Ярмарка товаров для хобби!

Мероприятие пройдет с 10 по 25 августа 2019 года в художественной галерее "Ника", по адресу: Россия, Московская область, г.Ступино, ул. Бахарева, дом 8.

Расписание работы выставки-конкурса:
01.07 - 09.08 Онлайн регистрация участников выставки.
01.07 - 20.08 Онлайн регистрация участников конкурса.
10.08 (суббота). Прием работ на выставку - конкурс, открытие выставки.
12.08 - 22.08 Прием работ на выставку - конкурс (по графику работы галереи "Ника" и согласованию с оргкомитетом).
23.08 (пятница)
13:00 - 19:00 Прием работ на конкурс. (Выставка закрыта для посетителей!)
24.08 (суббота)
09:00 - 13:00 Прием работ на конкурс. 
13:00 - 20:00 Выставка открыта для посетителей.
25.08 (воскресенье)
09:00 - 13:00 Выставка открыта для посетителей. 
13:00 - 15:00 Выдача моделей / экспонатов авторам (представителям). 
16:00 Церемония награждения.

Внимание! Выставка стендовых моделей и военно-исторической миниатюры проводится с 10 августа, в рамках региональной акции “Лето в Подмосковье”. Все участники выставки будут награждены грамотами, а руководители (педагоги) благодарственными письмами от организатора.
Прием работ на выставку будет осуществляться с 10 августа. Все работы участвующие в выставке по желанию авторов могут принять участие в конкурсе, который пройдет 24 августа. Выдача работ будет организована 25 августа по графику мероприятия. 
Оргкомитет готов оказать заинтересованным лицам посильную помощь и поддержку.
Более подробная информация доступна на нашем сайте: Клуб историко-технического стендового моделизма Патриот в Ступино - Новости клуба

С уважением, команда Клуба “Патриот”.

----------


## Илл

Уважаемые друзья и коллеги! 
Мы начинаем регистрацию участников XIII международной выставки-конкурса стендового моделизма и военно-исторической миниатюры в Ступино.
Пожалуйста, перед тем как приступить к заполнению формы регистрации ознакомьтесь с правилами участия, а также с категориями и классами конкурса - вся информация доступна на нашем сайте в разделе "выставка в Ступино".

Обращаем ваше внимание, что форма регистрации заполняется полностью на каждую модель!

После заполнения всей информации вы увидите ссылку на файл - памятку участника со всей необходимой информацией, но если у вас останутся вопросы - мы рады будем на них ответить.

Будем признательны, если вы поделитесь этой новостью на своих ресурсах!

PS: Наш хороший друг Тимофей Садовников является спонсором специального класса конкурса "Операция "Дунай" (1968)". Если ваша модель (работа) отвечает данной тематике - не забудьте выбрать специальный класс конкурса №1 при регистрации.

Подробную информацию о мероприятии вы можете найти на нашем сайте Клуб историко-технического стендового моделизма Патриот в Ступино - Новости клуба

----------

